# New G19, Gen4 Experience



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Two months ago I had the pleasure of shooting a Glock for the first time. I was amazed at how accurately I hit the target. Ever since then I have been wanting to get one. But reading about the problems they were having I hesitated. Friday I was at a gun shop that just opened to check them out. I was looking and did not see any G19's. I ask if they had any and they told me they just received some from Glock but had not had a chance to put any out. He brought one out and because I new it just came from the factory I bought it. The serial number is RXV###.

I did not have any problems yesterday with ejection or anything else. This pistol is an absolute dream to shoot and the accuracy is outstanding. I believe if you get one that has not been sitting in a gun shop's showcase for a while you, it will perform as it should.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

:smt071


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

You have one of the best of the best pistols in the world.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

even if it had been sitting in a showcase for awhile I'm fairly certain some light, the occasional viewing and handling and maybe even some dry fires will have next to no effect on the firearm at all. If you are in the field for purchasing something that can be damaged under such conditions you should probably consider not regularly putting low explosives into it and discharging them. 

tldr: shooting it is going to cause far more "damage" than a few gawkers. and even then you should still be able to reliably fire the thing somewhere upwards of 10k rounds, no problems, no matter what firearm you get. Generally. 

anyways congrats on the new gun, enjoy


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Gunners_Mate said:


> even if it had been sitting in a showcase for awhile I'm fairly certain some light, the occasional viewing and handling and maybe even some dry fires will have next to no effect on the firearm at all. If you are in the field for purchasing something that can be damaged under such conditions you should probably consider not regularly putting low explosives into it and discharging them.
> 
> tldr: shooting it is going to cause far more "damage" than a few gawkers. and even then you should still be able to reliably fire the thing somewhere upwards of 10k rounds, no problems, no matter what firearm you get. Generally.
> 
> anyways congrats on the new gun, enjoy


Pretty sure he is referring to the fact that there have been a lot of problems with the Gen4 9mm Glocks and that they have supposedly been addressing these issues. I had a Glock 19 Gen4 about 14 months ago and the thing was a POS. Stovepiped like crazy with any kind of ammo and anyone shooting it. The local rep had me trying different springs and nothing fixed it. I just recently picked up a Glock 17 Gen4 (manufactured about 4 weeks ago) and having the same issues. As far as I'm concerned, they shouldn't have changed it. My Gen 3 G26 has been to hell and back and I've had no issues with it. Just my .02


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I was referring to his statement "I believe if you get one that has not been sitting in a gun shop's showcase for a while you, it will perform as it should."

as for the changes, don't fix what aint broke, right? seems they are only hurting their reputation with these gen4's


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Gunners_Mate said:


> I was referring to his statement "I believe if you get one that has not been sitting in a gun shop's showcase for a while you, it will perform as it should."
> 
> as for the changes, don't fix what aint broke, right? seems they are only hurting their reputation with these gen4's


I totally agree.

Glock is supposedly addressing these issues, which is (I think) why he mentioned getting a "newer" one might be a good idea.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ive got a gen 4 G23 and its a pleasure to carry and shoot!! I do wish i had it in a 9mm.... Maybe santa will bring me one?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I picked up a new Glock 19 Gen4 a little over a year ago. I was a brand new shooter. I had 2 problems in the first outing which, as someone pointed out, was the result of me riding the slide. Since that first outing, some training, and more than 1000 rounds later -- I've not had a single issue.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good to hear a positive report on the Glock Gen 4s

My only reason for sticking with the Gen 3s is price, my next glock is going to be a G27, buying one this month sometime


----------



## DOBBYGUY (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope!..no Gen 4-4me...I'm buying a brand new Gen3 G19 in a few days. Better price and better gun. How can you improve something that is already perfection? I don't want more parts added to my gun, it's just more stuff I have to worry about breaking down the road. The Gen 3 is for me!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

DOBBYGUY said:


> Nope!..no Gen 4-4me...I'm buying a brand new Gen3 G19 in a few days. Better price and better gun. How can you improve something that is already perfection? I don't want more parts added to my gun, it's just more stuff I have to worry about breaking down the road. The Gen 3 is for me!


How many more parts have been added to the Gen4? I bought mine without doing any Gen3 vs Gen4 research. I have no regrets with the Gen4 -- just wondering what makes them so different from the Gen3?


----------



## DOBBYGUY (Oct 28, 2011)

The 9mm was the caliber the Glock 17 was made for and the 3rd generation of 9mm have worked very well for me during all these years and hundred of rounds, my G17 and G26 have lasted close to forever, that's why I would prefer my new G19 in that proven platform. I heard that there's no problem with the Gen 4's G19 but the difference is...$$$$, I don't want to pay extra for a new design with new parts that I don't need or care about. Well, that’s just my personal opinion and preference.
Parts added to Gen 4's which makes them different and more expen$ive than Gen 3's are: The gripping texture, which is nice but not nearly as aggressive as the early RTF-2. The holow/flimsy multiple backstraps, which I tried and don't need or care about them. The new recoil spring, which a heard it has been a good improvement but again, never had any problem with my Gen 3's recoils, and finally the larger magazine release which makes the pistol look like those phones with bigger buttons for senior citizens and you can only use newly manufactured ambi-cut magazines if the gun is switched to work for left-handed shooters so....why should I pay extra $$$?
I just glad Glock still selling Gen 3's pistols and thats what makes the world great when you have choices!...in reality, I'm not really getting anything better with the Gen 4. Unless you really are sold on the interchangable back straps, or the switchable ambi mag release or the double recoil spring.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

DOBBYGUY said:


> The 9mm was the caliber the Glock 17 was made for and the 3rd generation of 9mm have worked very well for me during all these years and hundred of rounds, my G17 and G26 have lasted close to forever, that's why I would prefer my new G19 in that proven platform. I heard that there's no problem with the Gen 4's G19 but the difference is...$$$$, I don't want to pay extra for a new design with new parts that I don't need or care about. Well, that's just my personal opinion and preference.
> Parts added to Gen 4's which makes them different and more expen$ive than Gen 3's are: The gripping texture, which is nice but not nearly as aggressive as the early RTF-2. The holow/flimsy multiple backstraps, which I tried and don't need or care about them. The new recoil spring, which a heard it has been a good improvement but again, never had any problem with my Gen 3's recoils, and finally the larger magazine release which makes the pistol look like those phones with bigger buttons for senior citizens and you can only use newly manufactured ambi-cut magazines if the gun is switched to work for left-handed shooters so....why should I pay extra $$$?
> I just glad Glock still selling Gen 3's pistols and thats what makes the world great when you have choices!...in reality, I'm not really getting anything better with the Gen 4. Unless you really are sold on the interchangable back straps, or the switchable ambi mag release or the double recoil spring.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ginaarizona (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope you are right, Im getting one in a couple weeks and the Glock19 gen4 will be my first hand gun.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I heard the gen4 grips are a little smaller stock without the backstraps. Any of y'all noticed that big of a difference?


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a Gen 3 17 and got my hands on a Gen 4 19 and to me it just seems the Gen 4 feels a little better in the hand. Not sure why but it just does.


----------

